# Brisket as a roasting joint!



## BML (Sep 27, 2020)

[FONT=&quot]I bought a Brisket joint which I divided in three so the joint was about 1.3 pounds. Having a rough idea that Brisket is tough I started it of for 20 minutes at 200c covering it with foil and reducing it to 160c for 3 hours. It was as tough as old Harry and I could have chewed it for an hour without it devolving.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]I found the following instructions on the Internet but I hesitate to think what that would have resulted in.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Place in the centre of the oven and roast for 20 minutes, then reduce the temperature to 170°C for fan assisted or 180°C for ovens without a fan. Continue roasting for 20 minutes per 500g reaching a core temperature of minimum 58°C for a medium rare roast."[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I would welcome some advice.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2020)

Brisket is a very tough cut. As a result, you will not get good results trying to cook it as medium rare roast. Brisket has to be cooked slowly to an internal temperature of 93ºC to give the connective tissues etc. time to break down. Typically, you see briskets cooked in stews and pot roasts where this has a chance to happen.


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 27, 2020)

I would have braised it longer with some acidity in the liquid like a dollop of tomato paste..you can tell by touching it if it is done or not..it gets a more softer, airy like bounce to the meat...hard to explain, but you'd remember it if you felt it once...
I do short ribs and blade for 3 hours....brisket should be 4 or 5 at least..and, not all meat is created equal so times may have to vary to achieve the desired result..


----------



## BML (Sep 27, 2020)

What do you want to do ?
New mailCopy







  Many thanks for your advice. The cook has never been that effective but was led astray by the way it was presented rolled as the unskilled would expect Beef to be and there was no advice on the label. We will now avoid Brisket.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2020)

BML said:


> What do you want to do ?
> New mailCopy
> 
> 
> ...



Brisket is a flavorful cut of beef. Use a better recipe and you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 27, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> Brisket is a flavorful cut of beef. Use a better recipe and you'll enjoy it.



I agree...brisket is kind of an all afternoon afair..I'd get it going after lunch..if it is done sooner, it will hold well..just keep it in the pan/pot with the cooking liquid and a lid on..


----------

